# Gewicht Meta HT



## Surtre (13. Dezember 2013)

Beim allwinterlichen Grübeln, was am Fuhrpark geändert werden könnte, bin ich auf den Meta HT Rahmen gestoßen.
Wie schwer ist wohl der 2014er Meta HT-Rahmen?


----------



## Rockrider (14. Dezember 2013)

Das Gewicht des Alurahmens würde mich auch interessieren. Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir den Rahmen als Enduro Hardtail aufzubauen. 
Bisher habe ich nur eine Angabe für den Stahlrahmen gefunden (2,91 Kg), allerdings ohne Angabe um welche Größe es sich dabei handelt. 
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12501888


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

